# Exploding Targets?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A buddy and myself went target shooting in a very popular place today. We set up our paper targets and while doing so my friend found 2 2" square foam targets with sticky tape on one side and a circle target on the other. They said "explosive" on them. Well, we stuck them on the wood boards that we had our paper targets stapled to. I sighted my .17 in on the paper target at 100 yards and got it dialed in. I then proceeded to shoot the foam target and was surprised as hell when it blew the crap out of the wood post and a good sized cloud of smoke came from it and it was loud. My friend shot his foam target and it was a bigger explosion then mine, it blew the wood apart with a bigger cloud of smoke. Anyway those things are pretty cool, where do I get em? What are they called?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The material is called Tannerite and is illegal in 99% of the areas that most people go shooting in.

Here is a thread dedicated to it. 
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=41281


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

These things looked like styrofoam and didn't have any weight to them, basically looked just like a square piece of foam. I honestly didn't think they would explode and figured it was a gimmick of some sort. I was very surprised and impressed.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think the ones Fowlmouth is talking about are made with Tannerite. Tannerite is a binary explosive that is illegal to transport once the two components are combined. If the "foam" ones were indeed tannerite, I don't see how they would even be legal to ship or transport.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I dont understand how retailers can sell tannerite if it is illegal throughout the majority of the state. Gunnies, cal ranch, cabelas and sportsmans all sell it with a sign next to it stating that it is illegal. Is it legal to use on private land?[/quote]


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is the closest thing I could find on the web to the one's we found out shooting.
http://floridabullet.net/product_info.p ... cts_id=157

Apparently someone must have pre mixed them because they went "Boom"


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Just make some nitrogen triiadade(sic?).(Removed portion by mod) You have to mix it where you're going to shoot it because once it dries you can't even touch it without it exploding. It puts off a nice boom and a nifty cloud of bergandy colored smoke.
You Mods can nix this if you feel it's not OK.

***Edited by Bax*


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> Just make some nitrogen triiadade(sic?). (Removed portion by mod) You have to mix it where you're going to shoot it because once it dries you can't even touch it without it exploding. It puts off a nice boom and a nifty cloud of bergandy colored smoke.
> You Mods can nix this if you feel it's not OK.


Have you been reading the Anarchist's Cookbook? If memory serves me correct, that stuff is photo reactive too. But it has been a long time since I read about that.

I did edit your post slightly Longbow. Not because it is bad information, but I dont want the forum to get attention for telling people how to make something that can get them into trouble.

Im speaking from experience too. I am on a federal watch list for something stupid I did as a kid


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Im speaking from experience too. I am on a federal watch list for something stupid I did as a kid


Ohhhhh, Do tell!?!? :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was wondering why I was getting calls from a Washington prefix. They wanted to know if I had any info on you Bax. :O•-:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

longbow said:


> Just make some nitrogen triiadade(sic?).(Removed portion by mod) You have to mix it where you're going to shoot it because once it dries you can't even touch it without it exploding. It puts off a nice boom and a nifty cloud of bergandy colored smoke.
> You Mods can nix this if you feel it's not OK.
> 
> ***Edited by Bax*


 :rotfl: Bax* was too fast, I was going to mix up a batch. My neighbors have been too relaxed since I shut down my back yard pistol range.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax8 said:


> I did edit your post slightly Longbow. Not because it is bad information, but I dont want the forum to get attention for telling people how to make something that can get them into trouble.


I have no problem with your edit Bax*. Ya have to admit though, it's fun stuff.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> Bax8 said:
> 
> 
> > I did edit your post slightly Longbow. Not because it is bad information, but I dont want the forum to get attention for telling people how to make something that can get them into trouble.
> ...


Things that go "boom" are one of the most entertaining things to me. That particular mixture scared me due to its un-stability and I only made it once in a small batch.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Bax* said:


> longbow said:
> 
> 
> > Bax8 said:
> ...


I missed the post before the edit and now my curiosity is killing me. I've made some explosives before, and I understand the danger of unstable explosives. That being said... Is there any chance, somebody could maybe, say, PM me a recipe?? :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd tell you but Bax* would banish me from UWN for life! Or, he might drop his devil-cat off on my front porch. **** Bax*!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I only ban spammers! But no guarantees on the cat...... but I dont think its a big deal if you share via pm, I just dont wanna hear that some young forum member lost his fingers due to trying it.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

There you go longbow, as long as you're okay with psycho cats Bax gave you the go ahead. Besides, in an ideal world I would have all my fingers on my right hand and my left would just be a fist for punching.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

OK I'll let this one out, since it's legal. Order 10 lbs of ammonium nitrate from clayartscenter.com. Get some aluminum powder, (you can make your own with a blender), and mix it 95% AN to 5%AL and you got youself some pretty cheap Tannerite. 
The other stuff...well you'll just have to PM me on that.


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

You guys keep bringing this issue of exploding targets up, taunting me because I don't have a place to go shoot them. Anyone want to pm me about a private shooting range that allows them?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

longbow said:


> OK I'll let this one out, since it's legal. Order 10 lbs of ammonium nitrate from clayartscenter.com. Get some aluminum powder, (you can make your own with a blender), and mix it 95% AN to 5%AL and you got youself some pretty cheap Tannerite.


 Been there, done that. Thanks for recommending a supplier though!


longbow said:


> The other stuff...well you'll just have to PM me on that.


It's done.


----------

